# Bezzera BZ02 sediment



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

So I have had the BZ02 for a few weeks now.

As far as espresso goes, can't beat it at all.

Finding it hard to pull a bad espresso at normal ratios.

I'm having an issue with the hot water spout though - there seems to be a metallic looking sediment - on closer inspection sort of like a muddy sand in the bottom of cups when filled with the spout.

Any idea what this is and the best way to get rid of it without tearing the boiler apart?


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Can you flush said machine?


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

I'm not sure how to flush it, I can run the hot water spout until the boiler looses pressure, but that doesn't fix it.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

You can buy the blank plate so must be able to back flush...

http://www.coffeeparts.com.au/domestic-parts/machines/bezzera-bz02.html


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

froggystyle said:


> You can buy the blank plate so must be able to back flush...
> 
> http://www.coffeeparts.com.au/domestic-parts/machines/bezzera-bz02.html


Backflushing won't do anything to clear the boiler.


----------



## Mouse (Feb 28, 2014)

My Astoria was the same - Descale and LOADS of flushing and everything is clear as a bell now.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Did not realise a back flush does not actually go through the boiler!

Learnt another thing today, which means something else has been pushed from my memory....


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

Mouse said:


> My Astoria was the same - Descale and LOADS of flushing and everything is clear as a bell now.


How do you descale a HX?


----------



## Mouse (Feb 28, 2014)

I'll dig out the guide I found Kyle and post it up shortly


----------



## Mouse (Feb 28, 2014)

http://www.home-barista.com/espresso-machines/water-scaling-and-descaling-with-hx-machines-t751.html

See post 4 on this link - Mine's plumbed in so I had to run the descale solution (citric acid) from a bucket.

If yours has a regular filling reservoir then it'll be even easier. I followed the instructions for overfilling the boiler so try and clear any scale build up at the top of the boiler, but some people don't see this as necessary.


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

Mouse said:


> http://www.home-barista.com/espresso-machines/water-scaling-and-descaling-with-hx-machines-t751.html
> 
> See post 4 on this link - Mine's plumbed in so I had to run the descale solution (citric acid) from a bucket.
> 
> If yours has a regular filling reservoir then it'll be even easier. I followed the instructions for overfilling the boiler so try and clear any scale build up at the top of the boiler, but some people don't see this as necessary.


I'll try it later - apparently the pump is only rated as 1min on 1min off, so will take some tiem to clear the 1.5L boiler.


----------



## Bean & Leaf (Jul 11, 2014)

you definately need a descale. when done you need to have the boiler pressure tested with the safety valve and ask for a certificate


----------

